# Parchment paper?



## robcava (May 26, 2015)

I've read a few threads about using butcher paper instead of foil for the stall on a brisket. I want to give it a try, but can't find butcher paper. I have parchment paper...anyone used that? Ok substitute?


----------



## whitefish (May 26, 2015)

I got my butcher paper on Amazon. A 900 foot roll, 18 inches wide for $24. More than you'll need in a lifetime. It does come in handy for other things like laying down paper to paint something. Also if you will Google restaurant supply in your area, I also found some there locally.


----------



## ajbert (May 26, 2015)

I've only used foil but I would think parchment paper would be better as it has a much higher flame point than butcher paper.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 26, 2015)

Parchment paper is fine. We buy it, when we need to at our local restaurant supply. It's 1000 sheets that fit standard sheet pans. We use it for everything. Drop clothes for rolls my dough, liners for anything that will stick to a pan, and wrapping meat and cooking it in. Good stuff.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Parchment paper is fine. We buy it, when we need to at our local restaurant supply. It's 1000 sheets that fit standard sheet pans. We use it for everything. Drop clothes for rolls my dough, liners for anything that will stick to a pan, and wrapping meat and cooking it in. Good stuff.



I see papiottes in your future... That's actually my signature dish!!!


----------



## robcava (May 27, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I see papiottes in your future... That's actually my signature dish!!!


Does cooking in paper papillote add any value? (Vs aluminum foil). Other than presentation?


----------



## bmaddox (May 27, 2015)

It is my understanding that parchment paper is not as porous as butcher paper and will not breath as well while smoking (but I have never tested that out).


----------



## touseef266 (May 1, 2020)

This is a new replacement for aluminium foil. But I think it's totally depends upon uses. I have found some good types of parchment papers. Can any one please tell me the best one in these: https://allpaperworld.com/best-parchment-paper-for-baking/


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2020)

I buy the parchment paper at Costco. Never considered using it as a paper wrap for BBQ. I use it for baking cookies, bread, pizza, etc. 

I picked up butcher paper from Amazon. Got the 18", but wish I'd got the 24" for better single sheet coverage.


----------



## whistlepig (May 25, 2020)

I use parchment for oven work. Were aluminum foil sometimes is used in the oven. I prefer it over aluminum foil. For the smoker I use the butcher paper.


----------

